# Can anyone ID this?



## Jaekwong (Aug 14, 2021)

I recently set up my tank about 2 months ago. And placed in isopods and springtails. Keep in mind I did buy some plants from another couple others.

I recently placed a piece of zucchini and it attracted my isopods to come out. But I also saw this critter. Can somebody identify this critter? And is it of danger?


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

It's a type of springtail.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

That is most definitely not a type of springtail. Looks more like a weevil or beetle of sorts.


----------



## Chbgator (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes its a springtail in the order Symphypleona (Globular Springtail).


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Chbgator said:


> Yes its a springtail in the order Symphypleona (Globular Springtail).


After a quick look, I stand corrected. Just not a typical tropical springtail we would normally purposefully add to our vivariums.


----------



## Chbgator (Nov 21, 2020)

Chris S said:


> After a quick look, I stand corrected. Just not a typical tropical springtail we would normally purposefully add to our vivariums.


lol the opposite for me, I was aware of the globular springtails before the ones used in the hobby. Thanks Discovery Channel!


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Chbgator said:


> lol the opposite for me, I was aware of the globular springtails before the ones used in the hobby. Thanks Discovery Channel!


Same in all the insect books I read when I was a kid springtails always looked like THIS. Seems odd cus I always find it easier to find the "normal springtales" when collecting.


----------



## Jaekwong (Aug 14, 2021)

Other than looks how are these spring tails different from the regular springtails we typically see in a viv?


----------



## Chbgator (Nov 21, 2020)

Jaekwong said:


> Other than looks how are these spring tails different from the regular springtails we typically see in a viv?


https://www.chaosofdelight.org/collembola-springtails


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Chbgator said:


> lol the opposite for me, I was aware of the globular springtails before the ones used in the hobby. Thanks Discovery Channel!


Same here. I had globular springtails show up and surf the water tension in most of my planted aquariums years before I built my first vivarium.


----------

